# How to approach the removal of feral kittens



## bluebell27 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this forum but have been reading the many articles about feral cats/kittens and am feeling more confident with the situation I am dealing with.

Story:
3 weeks ago we found a neighbouring cat in a neighbours shed with two kittens. The mother [We named her Dolly} is a familiar cat that has passed through my garden ever since We had our own cat [1 year old] Dolly is aproxiamately 18 months old. Although she always came begging for food I always assumed she belonged to someone so never really encouraged feeding her.

Since finding her in the shed I began feeding her but the neighbour was talking about blocking her shed up as she doesn't want the cats there. So I have started feeding Dolly in my own garden and have opened up our shed for her and the kittens to sleep in.

Our local RSPCA animal shelter is full up so can't take them in . Anyway my daughter has decided to take one kitten in [she has a three year old placid cat] and we have decided to take the other kitten in [A bit worried though how my own cat will react and hoping she won't run away]

The mum is on a waiting list to be taken into a cat protection shelter but this will take up to 3-4 months I have been told. So the plan is this:

My daughter will take the kittens hopefully if we can trap them in the shed this weekend and keep them at her house in a very large dog carrier cage like this http://www.petsathome.com/find/category ... -is-V00225
I am going to visit the vet today to see if I can book the mother in for nuetering next week[ as I go on holiday next Sunday

my questions are
How shall I deal with mum when her kittens have gone will she be distressed? She is very friendly and craves affection and petting
secondly how long should the kittens stay in the pen before allowed out in a wider space in a room my daughter obviously has to think about cross infection fo her own cat and we know the kittens will need a check from the vet but should we aclimatise them first or take them to the vet as soon as possible.
Many thanks in advance. This is a totally new experience for me.
Dolly and her kitten near neighbours shed when we found her
Second kitten


----------



## catfriend04 (Aug 5, 2009)

I found this article that might help your daughter with the kitten:

http://www.knowyourcat.info/getcat/kittencare.htm

There is a section called introducing household members that might help. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would start out the kittens in a kennel so they get use to your voices, sounds of the home, and comfortable around people and your other pets. Once they are vet checked you could start by using little big cats intro.

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=basecamphowtoprepareforyournewcat

Then cat to cat intros

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=cattocatintroductions

The momma cat will look for her kittens for a week or so. Its heart breaking I know. The sooner you can get her into be spayed the better. She might wander off to breed again once she cant find her kittens. They cycle pretty fast into heat. They can get pregnant again even when still nursing existing kittens! Its a vicious cycle. Im not sure how youd feel about this but she might be just as happy being your outdoor feral kitty and have your shed for safety and shelter if your willing to keep feeding her.

It sounds like you are in the UK. I know in the US feral or semi ferals normally dont make it in the shelters and are put down because they arent comfortable in shelter situations and not good with people when stressed like that. Very sad.


----------



## bluebell27 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for both the replies, I shall read the links.

I am in the UK. I have booked for the mother to be neutered next Wednesday so shall look after her until the animal shelter have room for her. We wanted to get hold of the kittens today but as it was such a nice day they have not bothered with the shed so couldn't get hold of them. We hadn't seen one little kitten all day and I had a feeling she was locked in a neighbours shed as the neighbour told me last night the brown one was there when she went in. Anyway I looked in the shed to find the black kitten looking out of the locked window and the neighbour has gone away for a few days. We couldn't leave it locked in there so have had to unscrew the window and climb in :yikes Hubby did have a good go of catching her/him but no good so we just left the window open for it to climb out [which it did when we moved away.]
Neighbor won't be pleased but no way could we leave it in there.

I think I will have to ring up the cat's protection and ask if they have a humane trap we can borrow as if we leave it any longer I'm sure we won't be able to house them. I can't take the mother on as she has now started to scare my own cat off every time she goes into the garden and is taking over the teritory and they just don't get on. I've had a really stressful day today trying to protect my own cat, feed the mother cat, and rescuing the little kitten I felt like just forgetting all about them... but I can't and won't I am too concerned about them

Sorry for the rant and thanks for the links
bluebell


----------



## Cat_Obsessed (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sure that the mother cat is only doing that because she has kittens. Cat's, like most animals, are very protective of their kittens. 

It sounds like you are doing all your research, and really are trying to do the right thing. I applaud you for taking on this little family!


----------

